# Is there any hope at all?



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

I am starting my 3rd round of Xifaxan (200 mg 2x/day) and have no hope that this will help more than a month. If this antibiotic doesn't work in the long term is there anything at all that offers any hope of managing this? I am scared to eat anything larger than soup or protein shakes b/c it makes the bloating way worse. I am feeling really hopeless so if anyone has any success i would love to hear it. I am willing to try just about anything.Thanks so much.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For some people probiotics can help with some symptoms.For some people if you get more of an upper GI bloating taking a digestive enzyme supplement with pancreatic enzymes (so not the all plant ones) can help with bloating. You want the pancreatic enzymes because they are signals not just enzymes.It may be you need a prokinetic (like a low dose erythromycin) between antibiotic courses to help extend the remission time.It isn't completely hopeless.


----------



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for replying. Can you buy the enzymes at a health food store or do you need a prescription?How do you convince a dr. to give a prokinetic? (e.g. studies ) I'm asking b/c I went to a dr. at a Digestive Disease Center and I have a feeling that he doesn't buy into this being an ongoing thing.Any info would be great.


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

i second digestive enzymes, they can be useful... also there are other antibiotics....does the xifaxan actually work while you're on it? It only treats a very limited number of bacteria, if so, they are other antibiotics you can try.Constant repeated use may reduce its effectiveness or bugs might become resistant to it, maybe you need to alternate/swap with something else or else take a combination as it may not be killing everything that causes your problem.I myself am trying a different antibiotic in the hope it will succeed....Probiotics can also work wonders if theyre right for the problem....I havent been able to reduce wind, but saccharomycces boulardii has helped me with other symptoms....the more you try different stuff the more you realise that its all about finding the right treatment for you....there is no standard treatment unfortunately.Charcoal tablets may also be worth a try....they can reduce bloating by binding toxins from bacteria etc.


----------



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Distressed,Thanks for replying-does saccharomycces boulardii come under the name of Florastar? Does any brand work? I figured I would start w/that and move on from there if it doesn't work.I am almost finished with my 3rd round of anitbiotics and can actually wear clothes (!) but don't expect it to last. I am also trying the digestive enzyme Creon and meet with the GI doc March 19th. I still feel like none of this will work so any suggestions for anything else to try would be great.Thanks!


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi,I like many have had the idea of giving it all up, but I am not about to. I have been visiting an acupucturist and using herbs and consuming a smoothie 2-3 times a day. The smoothie has blackberries, blueberries,strawberries,apple, kiwi fruit, orange, asparagus,celery, tomato, spinach, carrots, and cabbage. I blend 1 part each and then I cook about 4 oz at a time 2-3 times a day for about 2-3 mins in the microwave. This contains fiber and enzymes. Both are good to help with the SIBO. From what I have gathered is that the bacteria basically root themselves in the small intestines. All the anti-biotics do is to mow them down like a lawn. 2 weeks later it needs mowing again. Its slow going but 32 days cannot be argued with.I have had 32 day now with no real bad episodes. I have experienced a mild bout od soft stool a few times probably because I used too much of the smoothie and I allow myself to stress too much some times. I know it sounds funny but it is working pretty well. I usually get an episode 1 -2 times a week, though I have gone 2 weeks when I was doing well. Oh yeah another thing she explained is to eat only cooked food and well cooked is better, because it is easier to digest. I have been dealing with this for about 3 or more years now. This happened after having IBS for ages. I remember asking a doctor back in the early 90's why now and then I had stomach issues. She relied oh you probably have IBS don't worry about it it nothing to fear or worry about ever. HA HA HA. Joke is on me!!!!! I was diagnosed with IBS in 2006 after 2 colonoscopies in which the first one failed. I have even had to pull over my vehicle and park it under a bridge once while I crawled in the back and slept because I was in such gut pain. I have passed out a few times on the throne and I have been there and back a few times with this condition. Dr Wang assures me I will get better.Christine


----------



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

I know how you feel about IBS etc being a long haul. I also have had this since the early '90's as well.Do you only consume the smoothies or do you eat other things in addition? 32 days is great-I hope it keeps going.Thanks!


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey ya,I eat chicken and rice mostly. I eat soups, Progresso type. I do believe that the HERBS she prescribes to me are a big help. The acupuncture is very beneficial too. Its 33 days now. no major episodes. The other thing is I try really hard not to stress out too much.Chris


----------



## distressed (Jan 7, 2009)

yup...florastorgive it a tryGood Luck!!


----------



## feellikegivingup (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys-I am going to try out your suggestions.


----------

